

Automatic visual image enhancement for your web application - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_visual_image_enhancement_for_your_web_application

======
orlyb
Learn how to improve your website’s look, feel and engagement by automatically
visually enhancing your web application's images and user uploaded photos.
Simply add a single parameter to your image URLs and extend Cloudinary's
powerful image manipulation and optimization capabilities. The VIESUS add-on
seamlessly, dynamically and automatically enhances images to their best visual
quality. Sample code included for Ruby, PHP, Node.js, .Net and more

